# mp3 player problem



## sixmedic (Jul 31, 2017)

I have a Eclipse v180sl 8GB mp3 player. I down loaded music onto the player and it shows that the music is on the player but when I try to use the player it says "empty disc" I connected player to my computer and tested the list and the music is there. Any thoughts on what is wrong or how to correct this problem. I use it out in my shop for music

thanks sixmedic


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the music is still available on your computer, Then go into the players *Tools* Menu and *Format *the player, or connect it to your computer, Press the *Windows *Key+*X* on the computer keyboard then select *Disk Management*. In the lower pane, Right click your MP3 player and choose to *Format *it. Then add the music back onto the drive.


----------



## sixmedic (Jul 31, 2017)

Reformatted mp3 player able to download music to player but the player still says empty disk, have checked and the music is there just can't get it to play for some reason. Any help will be greatly appreciated or I am going to be forced to go buy another mp3 or similar device for my shop music. thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Contact their support: https://www.jlabaudio.com/pages/warranty


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are the files in the correct format (likely only mp3 and wmv is supported)?

Also, in the OP, you stated that you tested "the list". A music list does not contain any files. It contains links to the files.


----------

